# Sử dụng điều hòa đúng cách khi trong nhà có trẻ nhỏ



## MoonLight (9/5/18)

*Mùa hè nóng bức sắp tới, nhiều gia đình lựa chọn sử dụng điều hòa để làm dịu bớt cái nóng gay gắt. Tuy nhiên, đối với những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ, việc quá lạm dụng điều hòa sẽ gây những hậu quả khôn lường đối với sức khỏe non nớt của các bé. Vậy làm thế nào để sử dụng điều hòa đúng cách khi trong nhà có trẻ nhỏ?*

Nếu người lớn không sử dụng điều hòa đúng cách, trẻ dễ mắc phải các bệnh về đường hô hấp như viêm phổi, viêm phế quản, đau họng… . Nếu để trẻ nằm trong phòng kín bật điều hòa quá lâu, môi trường quá khô sẽ khiến trẻ xuất hiện các dấu hiệu khó thở, sốt và thậm chí có thể biến chứng thành tiêu chảy cấp.

*Vậy, làm thế nào để sử dụng điều hòa đúng cách khi trong nhà có trẻ nhỏ?*

*Về nhiệt độ*
Theo BS. Nguyễn Văn Lộc, Bệnh viện nhi Trung ương, nhiệt độ chênh lệch lý tưởng giữa trong phòng và ngoài trời là 7 độ C và khi trẻ ngủ say nên tăng nhiệt độ của điều hòa vì khi ngủ thân nhiệt giảm xuống. Nếu để điều hòa ở nhiệt độ quá thấp sẽ rất dễ khiến trẻ bị viêm họng, sốt dẫn tới tiêu chảy.

_

_
_Nhiệt độ phù hợp khi bật điều hòa mùa hè là từ 25 - 27 độ C._​ 
Để an toàn cho trẻ, bố mẹ chỉ nên bật điều hòa ở mức 25 – 27 độ C, có thể tùy theo nhiệt độ ngoài trời để điều chỉnh điều hòa sao cho mức nhiệt trong nhà và ngoài trời chênh nhau 7 độ là lý tưởng. Việc này sẽ giúp trẻ tránh tình trạng bị sốc nhiệt khi đi ra khỏi nhà.

_*Về thời gian sử dụng*_
Không để trẻ ở trong phòng bật điều hòa liên tục trong 4 giờ vì nó sẽ khiến da và họng của trẻ bị khô. Cứ khoảng 2 – 3 tiếng, bố mẹ nên cho trẻ tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ ngoài trời một lần. Trước khi đi ra ngoài trong thời gian dài, nên tắt điều hòa, mở cửa phòng trước ít nhất 30 phút để cơ thể trẻ quen dần với môi trường thực.

_

_
_Không nên cho trẻ ngồi quá 4 tiếng trong phòng điều hòa_​
Khi trẻ mới hoạt động ngoài trời về, đặc biệt là khi cơ thể có mồ hôi, tuyệt đối không được cho trẻ ngồi trong phòng có điều hòa ở nhiệt độ thấp quá, tránh việc hàn khí đột ngột xâm nhập cơ thể, trẻ dễ bị ốm. Ngoài ra, bố mẹ cũng nên hạn chế cho con trẻ di chuyển quá nhiều giữa hai môi trường ngoài trời và trong phòng có điều hòa vì nhiệt độ thay đổi liên tục sẽ gây ảnh hưởng xấu tới sức đề kháng của trẻ.

Khi cho bé ở trong phòng có điều hòa nên sử dụng thêm máy tạo ẩm để chế độ làm ẩm nhẹ, không để ẩm quá nhiều dễ khiến trẻ bị viêm họng. Ngoài ra cũng nên sử dụng thêm nước muối sinh lý để nhỏ mũi cho trẻ, giữ độ ẩm cần thiết của không khí đi vào trong cơ thể trẻ.

Thường xuyên cho trẻ uống nước để bù nước cho cơ thể khi thường xuyên tiếp xúc với máy lạnh cũng như khi trẻ hoạt động nhiều trong môi trường nắng nóng.
Tăng cường cho trẻ ăn các loại trái cây mọng nước hoặc uống các loại nước ép trái cây giàu vitamin C để tăng cường đề kháng.

Khi cho trẻ đi ngủ trong phòng điều hòa, hãy đắp cho trẻ một chiếc chăn mỏng che kín vùng bụng để tránh trẻ bị cảm lạnh. Không để hướng điều hòa xối thằng vào đầu hoặc mặt con vì như vậy sẽ tạo điều kiện phát triển cho các bệnh về hô hấp và khiến trẻ khó thở.

Nếu như thời tiết vẫn chưa quá nóng nực, bố mẹ không nên cho con sử dụng điều hòa. Gió trời thậm chí quạt gió vẫn luôn là những ưu tiên hàng đầu cho mùa hè vì không có nhiều ảnh hưởng tiêu cực đối với sức khỏe người dùng khi sử dụng thiết bị trong thời gian dài cho cả người lớn và trẻ nhỏ.

Người lớn hãy sử dụng các thiết bị thông minh một cách thông thái để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho cả gia đình và đặc biệt là trẻ nhỏ trong nhà khi mùa hè tới!

_Nguồn: suckhoenhi_​


----------

